# OT: Michigan State/Michigan



## DetBNyce

Whoe here is a Michigan fan and who a State fan?

I know Jvanbusk, Brian, and NewMessiah are U-M fans. But are there any State fans besides me and D.Spartan?

I need to know who I can talk smack to during basketball season...

Keep all the tiltes in Michigan -- U-M with football and State with BBall.


----------



## MLKG

I go to State.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I go to State.


Really? So do I. What yr.?


----------



## HKF

As long as Ohio State doesn't win in football and Illinois doesn't win in basketball I am very happy.


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? So do I. What yr.?


freshman


----------



## DerangedDisco

i'm a michigan fan


----------



## carver401




----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> freshman


Young buck... where on campus?


----------



## MLKG

mason


----------



## fear the fro

I'm a state fan


----------



## thrillhouse

im a senior at state


----------



## thrillhouse

*kansas*

big game tonight at kansas, i think if we can defend the threepoint shot and finish around the rim better, we have a very good chance at winning this game.


----------



## TheHeff

I'm a state fan too!


----------



## DetBNyce

The basketball game is looking like it's shaping up to be a hell of a game.


----------



## HKF

Daniel Horton for THRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!.  :grinning:


----------



## jvanbusk

Right now, Michigan holds the victory in the Big Ten/ACC Challenge. For the Big Ten to finally win this thing, all our teams need to win tomorrow night. That means MSU must beat Duke. And that should be a hell of a game. 

Personally, I don't think the Big Ten stands a chance. Same old story.


----------



## B Rabbit aka PL101

I go to Michigan. It's off the chain.


----------



## Lope31

I still go to high school in Ontario :no: 

LOL but I have cheered for State ever since I was little, that is why we need to trade Larry Brown for Mateen Cleaves! Okay, not Larry what about Corliss?

Mo-Pete and Cleaves are the best ever.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I still go to high school in Ontario :no:
> 
> LOL but I have cheered for State ever since I was little, that is why we need to trade Larry Brown for Mateen Cleaves! Okay, not Larry what about Corliss?
> 
> Mo-Pete and Cleaves are the best ever.


I'd rather have an Eric Montross return than a Mateen Cleaves return.


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan State's Brandon Cotton will transfer... Not that too many of you particularly care.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=1703618


----------



## jvanbusk

Sounds like that will be a big hit for MSU. They have seemed to be in dire need of a point guard, and they now lose one that could have potentially been very good.

Where's Marcus Taylor when you need him?


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan - Michigan State today at 3:35 -- Breslin Center


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Sounds like that will be a big hit for MSU. They have seemed to be in dire need of a point guard, and they now lose one that could have potentially been very good.
> 
> Where's Marcus Taylor when you need him?


I don't know about that, Chris Hill is pretty good, Shannon Brown can play the point of he needs to, and Drew Neitzel (one of the best high school guards in the country) is coming next year.

What State really needs is defensive minded big.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about that, Chris Hill is pretty good, Shannon Brown can play the point of he needs to, and Drew Neitzel (one of the best high school guards in the country) is coming next year.
> 
> What State really needs is defensive minded big.


That and a big period... Davis really needs someone next to him. Him and Lorbeck would've been unstoppable.

Marquise Gray from Flint Beecher is coming next year. He's defensive minded, but it remains to be seen how much of an impact he can make as a freshman.


----------



## DetBNyce

Great win @ Minnesota tonight. 21 points down... 1 point win in OT... :buddies:


----------



## MLKG

Go Mo.


----------



## thrillhouse

that was such a great game, we needed that after the letdown at purdue.


----------



## DetBNyce

State playing like a top 25 team without the ranking. Up 50-32 on OSU early second half. We shot 21-26 in the first half. This team has some potential. I wish we still jad Aloyosius (sp?).


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> State playing like a top 25 team without the ranking. Up 50-32 on OSU early second half. We shot 21-26 in the first half. This team has some potential. I wish we still jad Aloyosius (sp?).


Big Al is the man!
I was hoping that the Pistons would give him a shot.
He did you in the pre-draft stuff but never got a shot.
At least he would give someone for Ben to lift weights with.

GO STATE!


----------



## DetBNyce

*2-24-04*

U-M up 34-26 at half... This game has really lost a lot of its luster.


----------



## froggyvk

Exciting game, Michigan up 5...


----------



## DetBNyce

Nice shot by Hill... this game has actually turned into a good one.


----------



## DetBNyce

Damn, not so fast... Harris just hit a three.


----------



## DetBNyce




----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!


BIG TEN CHAMPS !!!!


----------



## froggyvk

We've got to be the most stupid college basketball team in the country. Hill comes down and makes a three to put MSU within 15, and Horton comes down and fires up an airball with 30 on the shot clock. The guys sense something is happening like an opposing team run, and they get anxious and think they have to stop it themselves. They've still got to take their time and go inside to Sims and Brown. We're capable of beating Michigan State, but their inexperience really came into play today. 

Anyway, I'm glad we have Courtney Sims. I see why all the big schools wanted him, like Duke, North Carolina, Connecticut, etc. That was a big pickup for Tommy Amaker and I think Sims will be a real star by the time he's done at Michigan.

Anyone want to talk tournament? Who are your Kent State's of this year? I like what Western Michigan is doing, and Memphis could make a nice run also.


----------



## Matiz

> Big Al is the man! I was hoping that the Pistons would give him a shot.
> He did you in the pre-draft stuff but never got a shot.
> At least he would give someone for Ben to lift weights with


He plays in my team now in europe (Olimpija)- he has the most incredible defense I've ever seen, and last few games his offense is not that bad at all, he is a decent mid range shooter actually.
If he would only have 2 more inches...


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> He plays in my team now in europe (Olimpija)- he has the most incredible defense I've ever seen, and last few games his offense is not that bad at all, he is a decent mid range shooter actually.
> If he would only have 2 more inches...


*A Big Al update....Cool * 
He was always one of my favorites.
Good to see that they are letting him play defense in Europe without calling weak fouls on him.


----------



## Matiz

> Good to see that they are letting him play defense in Europe without calling weak fouls on him.


... they actually are calling weak fouls on him all the time. he is getting 3 fouls on 15 minutes of play

There is a video highlight on euroleague.net with Anagonye blocking a shot- click Olimpija - Cibona if you are interested.


----------



## thrillhouse

that was a great game last night, kt and chris hill were huge down the stretch.

by the way nice avatar jvanbusk


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> 
> 
> by the way nice avatar jvanbusk


I'll take the credit for that...


----------



## jvanbusk

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah....

Makes me feel like going out and milking a few cows.

Oh well, a deal is a deal.

By the way, terrible loss. Up by 12 in the second half and completely blew it. Going 7 minutes without a field goal? Chalk it up to inexperience. We'll get you next year. MSU is only the best basketball school in Michigan until Big Blue decides to take that title away.


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah....
> 
> Makes me feel like going out and milking a few cows.
> 
> Oh well, a deal is a deal.
> 
> By the way, terrible loss. Up by 12 in the second half and completely blew it. Going 7 minutes without a field goal? Chalk it up to inexperience. We'll get you next year. MSU is only the best basketball school in Michigan until Big Blue decides to take that title away.


which wont be for a little while


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah....
> 
> Makes me feel like going out and milking a few cows.
> 
> Oh well, a deal is a deal.
> 
> By the way, terrible loss. Up by 12 in the second half and completely blew it. Going 7 minutes without a field goal? Chalk it up to inexperience. We'll get you next year. MSU is only the best basketball school in Michigan until Big Blue decides to take that title away.


What's it like being on the Green side bro?
The chicks sure are better looking, wouldn't ya say?
Classes are easier as well. 

As far as beating us next year. I must inform you that State's only senior is Jason Andreas who doesn't play much.
Barring any unexpected departures to the NBA we will be much better next year.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's it like being on the Green side bro?
> The chicks sure are better looking, wouldn't ya say?
> Classes are easier as well.
> 
> As far as beating us next year. I must inform you that State's only senior is Jason Andreas who doesn't play much.
> Barring any unexpected departures to the NBA we will be much better next year.



may finally have that pg they need in neitzel but i would say there is a 50-50 chance that davis will be gone.(hope not)


----------



## MLKG

Yes, Neitzel is incredible.


----------



## fear the fro

I don't think Davis is going anywhere, he's too soft right now to get drafted very high, and Tom Izzo has said that after what happened with Lorbeck and Taylor he is going to be more involved with players' decisions to leave early, and hopefully will be able to get Davis to stay. 

Even though they lost and will have a tough time getting into the tournament, I think U of M proved they are for real last night and do have good young talent. Not sure how much I buy into the "inexperience" argument though, as many of State's important guys-Davis, Ager, and Brown are underclassmen as well. 

What do you guys think of Anderson's, KT's and Hill's chances to get into the league? KT has good athleticism strength and the improvement on his shot has been incredible; he is a little short for a 2 but I still think someone will give him a chance. Chris Hill isn't a great playmaker but he is a smart guard with an amazing outside shot and I hope he gets to play. Anderson has been kind of inconsistent, but is very versatile and can shoot, pass, and play D. Not sure if he'll be able to make it...


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> I don't think Davis is going anywhere, he's too soft right now to get drafted very high, and Tom Izzo has said that after what happened with Lorbeck and Taylor he is going to be more involved with players' decisions to leave early, and hopefully will be able to get Davis to stay.
> 
> Even though they lost and will have a tough time getting into the tournament, I think U of M proved they are for real last night and do have good young talent. Not sure how much I buy into the "inexperience" argument though, as many of State's important guys-Davis, Ager, and Brown are underclassmen as well.
> 
> What do you guys think of Anderson's, KT's and Hill's chances to get into the league? KT has good athleticism strength and the improvement on his shot has been incredible; he is a little short for a 2 but I still think someone will give him a chance. Chris Hill isn't a great playmaker but he is a smart guard with an amazing outside shot and I hope he gets to play. Anderson has been kind of inconsistent, but is very versatile and can shoot, pass, and play D. Not sure if he'll be able to make it...


you tell davis he's soft


----------



## fear the fro

He doesn't board or block shots well....that is where he needs to improve.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's it like being on the Green side bro?
> The chicks sure are better looking, wouldn't ya say?
> Classes are easier as well.
> 
> As far as beating us next year. I must inform you that State's only senior is Jason Andreas who doesn't play much.
> Barring any unexpected departures to the NBA we will be much better next year.


I can't argue the girls are better looking at State. The theory is girls are either smart or they are attractive. Every once in awhile you will come across a girl that is both smart and attractive. With MSU being a lower rate education, the girls are bound to be prettier there.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> I don't think Davis is going anywhere, he's too soft right now to get drafted very high, and Tom Izzo has said that after what happened with Lorbeck and Taylor he is going to be more involved with players' decisions to leave early, and hopefully will be able to get Davis to stay.
> 
> Even though they lost and will have a tough time getting into the tournament, I think U of M proved they are for real last night and do have good young talent. Not sure how much I buy into the "inexperience" argument though, as many of State's important guys-Davis, Ager, and Brown are underclassmen as well.
> 
> What do you guys think of Anderson's, KT's and Hill's chances to get into the league? KT has good athleticism strength and the improvement on his shot has been incredible; he is a little short for a 2 but I still think someone will give him a chance. Chris Hill isn't a great playmaker but he is a smart guard with an amazing outside shot and I hope he gets to play. Anderson has been kind of inconsistent, but is very versatile and can shoot, pass, and play D. Not sure if he'll be able to make it...


The difference is State has leaders in Anderson, Hill, and Torbert. Along with Davis those are your main guys.
Outside of BR Jr. (and Mathis) everybody on Michigan's core group of players is either sophomore or freshman. Guys like Horton, Brown, Abram, Harris, and Sims are all young guys that are expected to lead.

No doubt MSU has a bright future yet, though.


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> 
> What do you guys think of Anderson's, KT's and Hill's chances to get into the league? KT has good athleticism strength and the improvement on his shot has been incredible; he is a little short for a 2 but I still think someone will give him a chance. Chris Hill isn't a great playmaker but he is a smart guard with an amazing outside shot and I hope he gets to play. Anderson has been kind of inconsistent, but is very versatile and can shoot, pass, and play D. Not sure if he'll be able to make it...


Anderson - NO Chance
Hill - Maybe, everyone needs a shooter 
KT - Looks like a pro on some nights & looks like me on others. If he figures out how to use his talent he could be a star.

Paul Davis is not going pro this year, maybe next.


----------



## thrillhouse

i think anderson has a chance, he hasnt played well this year, but he was our best player last year. I think the problem is he is playing power forward/point guard, and he is neithera point guard or power forward.


----------



## DetBNyce

I agree with thrillhouse, I think Anderson has the best chance. He has been playing out of positon all year. If he can develop a jumper he could be an alright player in the league, IMO.

Second is Hill to me. The guy can plain shoot. He needs to work on shooting on the move and creating his own shot. I don't think he'll ever be able to do that. 

KT IMO has no chance. He's too short, can't dribble, and can't shoot. He does have good defense though.

Obviously Davis has the most NBA potential on the team and to me Ager has some potential. :twocents:


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> KT IMO has no chance. He's too short, can't dribble, and can't shoot. He does have good defense though.


He can't shoot?
He is shooting 53.2% from the field which is #15 in the Big 10
He is shooting 48.0% from 3pt land which is #1 in the Big 10 & #23 in the nation.

His shot is not pretty but he you can't argue with the numbers.

He is quietly turning into the player that he was supposed to be.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> 
> He can't shoot?
> He is shooting 53.2% from the field which is #15 in the Big 10
> He is shooting 48.0% from 3pt land which is #1 in the Big 10 & #23 in the nation.
> 
> His shot is not pretty but he you can't argue with the numbers.
> 
> He is quietly turning into the player that he was supposed to be.



Those are impressive numbers, but you put him in the NBA and he will get locked up. He's not getting that ugly shot off in the pros. I will say if he ever reaches the potential he was supposed to be at by now, then he would have a shot. But from what I've seen so far, he has no shot.


----------



## fear the fro

No way man...KT is really athletic and if he can shoot in college I see no reason why he can't shoot in the NBA. I think he's definetly got a shot at making it in the pros.


----------



## DetBNyce

Some people have success in college and their game just doesn't translate to the pros. Guys like Wojo (Duke), Toby Bailey, Shawn Respert, Lavell Blanchard, etc. This is the same path I see for Torbert. He's 6'4" too short to play the 2 and he doesn't have enough handles to play the PG spot. To compare only 4 teams have a starting shooting guard 6-4 or shorter. I know you guys never said he would become a starter, but I use it for comparison and I would venture to say there are not many more 6-4 or shorter two guards in the league.


Those 4 starting shooting guards by the way happen to be Mobley, Lenard, Iverson, and David Wesley. All considerably more talented than Torbert.

I don't pay attention to college stats so much either. Maceo Baston is and was probaly one of the best shooters in college or at least Big Ten history shooting % wise, but it got him nowhere.

OT: The Passion of Jesus Christ was pretty good.


----------



## D.Spartan

> Those 4 starting shooting guards by the way happen to be Mobley, Lenard, Iverson, and David Wesley. All considerably more talented than Torbert.


I never thought that talent was a question with KT. It's just discovering how to use it. He is way more athletic then those guys. Maybe not AI, but I am not saying he is anywhere near AI.



> I don't pay attention to college stats so much either. Maceo Baston is and was probaly one of the best shooters in college or at least Big Ten history shooting % wise, but it got him nowhere.


Maceo Baston never led the league in 3 pt shooting. As a matter of fact he shot 2 in his whole career. This is like comparing Ben to Chauncey. Ben shoot a higher % is he a better shooter. Maceo did play some pro ball. I am not saying KT will be a star, just that he has a chance to play in the league.

Torbert is a freak.
He is vertical & build are rare.
He probably should be playing football but as I said before, he is living up to his potential. * Finally *

BTW, Today he was 6-7 for 15, 4 reb, 2 steals, & 3-3 fro 3pt.

Can't do much better then that.
If he puts it together next year, he has a chance


----------



## DetBNyce

Yea, I thought that wasn't that good of a comparison, but nevertheless, I wasn't really comparing their games, but saying that just because the stats look good that doesn't mean he's actually that good at it and it translates to pro ball. And in all honesty, I don't think he can hit the pro three ball like he is hitting the college one.


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Yea, I thought that wasn't that good of a comparison, but nevertheless, I wasn't really comparing their games, but saying that just because the stats look good that doesn't mean he's actually that good at it and it translates to pro ball. And in all honesty, I don't think he can hit the pro three ball like he is hitting the college one.


You may be right.
KT has had a very unpredictable career to date.
He may never have another good game. It wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> 
> You may be right.
> KT has had a very unpredictable career to date.
> He may never have another good game. It wouldn't suprise me.


Very true.


----------



## jvanbusk

Dion Harris going off on Iowa, 7 threes with 10 minutes yet to play. Michigan by 21.


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan's play late in games is absolutely disgusting. They blew one against State, and now they are only up by 7 against Iowa with 4 minutes left.


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan and Michigan St. both lose their semi-final games in the Big 10 tournament. Michigan headed for a number 1 seed in the NIT, Michigan St. will be anywhere from 7-10 in the Dance.


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan and Michigan State both exit the Big Ten Tournament at the hands of Illinois and Wisconsin.


----------



## froggyvk

Michigan State is in though, likely around a 7-9 seed. I see them going far if the matchups line up right (Ex. #8 seed, St. Joe's 2nd round).

Michigan is on the bubble, but I don't think they'll get it. A #12 seed is possible, but I think they should be preparing for the NIT right now.


----------



## PistonFAN81

I agree, I think that the NIT is on its way, I wish that they were gonna go to the dance and all, but I guess we gotta live with it.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Michigan State is in though, likely around a 7-9 seed. I see them going far if the matchups line up right (Ex. #8 seed, St. Joe's 2nd round).
> 
> Michigan is on the bubble, but I don't think they'll get it. A #12 seed is possible, but I think they should be preparing for the NIT right now.


I'm praying for a situation like this where they get matched up against a St. Joe's or Gonzaga.


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan State plays Nevada in the first round with a possible matchup with Gonzaga in the second round. I've gotten my wish.


----------



## jvanbusk

Lost in all this talk is:

<i>Fight on fight on for Western;
take the ball, make a score, 
win the game.
Onward for the Brown and Gold; 
Push ‘em back, push ‘em back 
bring us fame.
Fight on fight on for Western; 
over one, over all we will reign.
Fight, Broncos fight,
fight with all your might. 
Western win this game!</i>

I see the Broncos taking down Vanderbilt in their first round match-up, but North Carolina looms in the second round. Let's go Broncos!


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Lost in all this talk is:
> 
> <i>Fight on fight on for Western;
> take the ball, make a score,
> win the game.
> Onward for the Brown and Gold;
> Push ‘em back, push ‘em back
> bring us fame.
> Fight on fight on for Western;
> over one, over all we will reign.
> Fight, Broncos fight,
> fight with all your might.
> Western win this game!</i>
> 
> I see the Broncos taking down Vanderbilt in their first round match-up, but North Carolina looms in the second round. Let's go Broncos!


"OT: Michigan State/Michigan"  

:joke:


----------



## thrillhouse

i like western too, but it seems all the experts are picking them as their upset special, and that never bodes well.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm praying for a situation like this where they get matched up against a St. Joe's or Gonzaga.


looks like a gonzaga vs. msu matchup on saturday, one weakness the zags have is they give up a high percentage from behind the arc, msu better shoot lights out or their out. i dont see the bulldogs losing this one. i may be there so i hope its a good one.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> looks like a gonzaga vs. msu matchup on saturday, one weakness the zags have is they give up a high percentage from behind the arc, msu better shoot lights out or their out. i dont see the bulldogs losing this one. i may be there so i hope its a good one.



3 point shooting you say? Well that's MSU's strength. Davis vs. Turiaf should be an interesting matchup assuming both teams make it out of the first round alive.


----------



## froggyvk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Michigan State plays Nevada in the first round with a possible matchup with Gonzaga in the second round. I've gotten my wish.


I've always thought Michigan State could go a long way if the lineups matched up right. I felt if they were an 8 or 9 seed but played St. Joe's in the second round, they would win that. Now they've got Gonzaga. I've actually got them to the Elite 8 after beating Nevada, Gonzaga, and Boston College before losing to Kentucky.


----------



## thrillhouse

i think if we beat gonzaga, we match up pretty well with georgia tech


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> i think if we beat gonzaga, we match up pretty well with georgia tech



its going to be extremely tough to beat the zags in seattle, which will be like a homecourt for them .they have a lot of horses inside and unless davis can go for 25 or so i dont see the spartans having much of a chance. has michigan state beat any good non conferance teams this year?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> its going to be extremely tough to beat the zags in seattle, which will be like a homecourt for them .they have a lot of horses inside and unless davis can go for 25 or so i dont see the spartans having much of a chance. has michigan state beat any good non conferance teams this year?


Nope, not one. Unless you count DePaul.


----------



## DetBNyce

State up 14 in the first half against Nevada with about 6 minutes to go.


----------



## DetBNyce

State up 7 with 7:11 to go. But... Paul Davis has 4 fouls. Not good at all.


----------



## rainman

very weak call on davis to foul him out.


----------



## DetBNyce

Dammit we can't buy a bucket.


----------



## jvanbusk

Damnit, there goes my brackets. I had State in the Great 8 in a few of them.


----------



## HKF

At least my Wolverines are still playing albeit in the NIT.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> At least my Wolverines are still playing albeit in the NIT.



:kissmy: 

J/k, You know you my boy...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I guess the plus is that Nevada will be easier for Valpo to beat.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :kissmy:
> 
> J/k, You know you my boy...


It's all good. I picked against MSU because I knew how good Nevada was this year. Kirk Snyder went to work on you guys.


----------



## thrillhouse

what a complete choke job we had the last 7 minutes


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan to the quarterfinals with their win over the Oklahoma Sooners tonight. Michigan will now play the winner of the Hawaii/Nebraska game, in their quest to become the 65th best team in the country.

Let's go Blue!


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan to the semis, in New York, to play the Oregon/Notre Dame winner.


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan vs. Rutgers for the Not Invited Tournament Championship. Apparently no one else cares, but I do. Damn all you Spartan fans.


----------



## mrfrodo

I care, Im glad to see Michigan playing some good basketball. maybe next year we will make it too the real tourney Anyone know when the NIT chamionship game is?


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>mrfrodo</b>!
> I care, Im glad to see Michigan playing some good basketball. maybe next year we will make it too the real tourney Anyone know when the NIT chamionship game is?


Tommorow night it should be a good game. Daniel Horton has been on fire in the NIT. He looked real good last year but then this year during the regular season he struggled. Had he played this way all season UM would have made the NCAA tourny.


----------



## froggyvk

Michigan up 3 with 7 to go in the first half.


----------



## mrfrodo

Michigan wins the NIT over Rutgers 62-55. Here is a game recap:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=240920130


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>mrfrodo</b>!
> Michigan wins the NIT over Rutgers 62-55. Here is a game recap:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=240920130


I'm looking forward to next year. Tournament experience, not losing too much (Outside BR Jr.). Hopefully, we can still land Malik Hairston, but I think he's headed to Kansas.


----------



## fear the fro

Good experience for the sophmores and freshmen even though the NIT doesn't mean a whole lot. At times I think the Wolverines might be better off without Robinson, but that's probably not true. If both Sims and Petway can develop into semi-consistent scoring threats, the Wolverines have a chance to be one of the elite teams in the Big 10 next year.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> Good experience for the sophmores and freshmen even though the NIT doesn't mean a whole lot. At times I think the Wolverines might be better off without Robinson, but that's probably not true. If both Sims and Petway can develop into semi-consistent scoring threats, the Wolverines have a chance to be one of the elite teams in the Big 10 next year.


I agree on the offensive end. Most of the time BR Jr. plays like a freshman rather than a senior, making tons of silly mistakes. But, not on the defensive side of the ball. Defensively he had to be one of the best in the Big 10.


----------



## DetBNyce

Big game this weekend. State has been playing pretty well the last couple weekends, but this one is at the Big House, so it could get ugly.


Anyone want to make any avatar bets?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Big game this weekend. State has been playing pretty well the last couple weekends, but this one is at the Big House, so it could get ugly.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to make any avatar bets?


Muwahahaha. It's time to roll the Spartans. Let's Go Blue...

<img src="http://img101.exs.cx/img101/3448/mich-white.gif" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Muwahahaha. It's time to roll the Spartans. Let's Go Blue...
> 
> <img src="http://img101.exs.cx/img101/3448/mich-white.gif" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />


17-10 Spartans at half.  

I wonder how many profanities Jvan has spewed while he is at the game.


----------



## HKF

Hey DetBNyce, I am proud to say, that I thought we were going to lose, but was pleasantly surprised to see us win. It was wonderful.


----------



## PistonFAN81

That was one of the greatest games that I have ever seen in any sport all together, wow what a game


----------



## the wall

And I left the game when we were down 27-10!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 

But i was still in Ann Arbor when Braylon tied it up inthe 4th so I caught some celebrating, then i stopped in a bar and saw OTs. But nothing like being in the Big house!!

Now MSU, how about you beat Wisky and get U of M into the Rose Bowl?


----------



## jvanbusk

That was the single greatest game I have ever seen live. Instant classic material. You have to tip your hat to MSU, they ran the ball all over us. It seems like we have a problem stopping the option and bootlegs, which is something that SDSU used pretty effectively. Hey though, Braylon is the man.



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> 17-10 Spartans at half.
> 
> I wonder how many profanities Jvan has spewed while he is at the game.


Quite a few through the first 3 2/3 quarters. It was not pleasent. A loss to a crappy team like MSU would have ruined my entire weekend.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> And I left the game when we were down 27-10!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:
> 
> But i was still in Ann Arbor when Braylon tied it up inthe 4th so I caught some celebrating, then i stopped in a bar and saw OTs. But nothing like being in the Big house!!
> 
> Now MSU, how about you beat Wisky and get U of M into the Rose Bowl?


Ouch. I feel for the people that did that. Actually, I don't. You got to have faith man!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

That was the best game this year so far pro or college.......You guys all know by now I grew up in Indiana and I am a Notre Dame fan but I was really pullin for Michigan............I just had this feeling that Michigan could kick it into another gear when they had too....I think that State probably would of won had Stanton not gotten hurt though....


----------



## DetBNyce

Both teams from Michigan are going at it tonight in the annual ACC/Big Ten challenge. Michigan is currently losing 44-78 in the second half to the 3rd ranked Geo. Tech Yellow Jackets, while Michigan State takes on Duke and the Cameron Crazies at 9 pm.


----------



## jvanbusk

Ah yes, the ACC/Big 10 challenge.

The time of which the Big 10 gets trounced every year. This should be fun.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Ah yes, the ACC/Big 10 challenge.
> 
> The time of which the Big 10 gets trounced every year. This should be fun.


Hey, Minnesota *may* beat Florida State. 

ACC vs. Big Ten basketball is not even close right now. Illinois may be able to take out #1 Wake. They'll definitely have a hell of a backcourt battle between Gray/Paul and Williams/Brown.

I'm looking forward to seeing State and Duke also.


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan State had a chance to end Wisconsin's 37 home game winning streak and just fell apart at the end. Going into the final 2 minutes or so they led 59-51, Wisconsin pulled out a full court trap and the Spartans just didn;t know what to do eventually losing 62-59. 

This loss really, really hurt. Izzo moves to 0-6 versus Bo Ryan.


----------



## jvanbusk

Michigan 3-0 in the Big Ten.


----------



## DetBNyce

Although the game has pretty much lost its appeal, rivals Michigan (3-2) and Michigan State (4-1) lock horns tonight at 7 pm in a Big Ten showdown.


----------



## froggyvk

I am a Michigan fan but have my money (really) on MSU tonight. I made a bet today with a friend of mine (Also a U-M fan) and we have money against the spread. I was thinking it'd be more like 8 or 9 but we checked and it was 15.5. So for me to win my bet, MSU has to win by 16 or more. 

Yes, some will call me a fair-weather fan. It's not that, I know when my favorite teams are sucky enough to lose to a Top 15 team in the country.


----------



## kamego

16 in the big ten? Come on even if Michigan is hurt its to big of game to get trounced bad.


----------



## DetBNyce

Michigan came away with the #2 recruiting class in the nation according to CNNSI.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/football/ncaa/scout.top25/index.html


----------



## thrillhouse

game today at 4 in chrysler, should be a decent game. there is supposedly a bunch of in state recruits at the game so hopefully msu will come out strong.


----------



## jvanbusk

I'm thinking of changing my user name to "Fire Amaker". This is the worst basketball I have ever seen in my life. I have never seen a team run such a poor offense, they've just been standing around passing the ball out at half court for the first 25 seconds of the shot clock, and then isolating Harris. Real imaginative. Then, they have no ability to get back on defense. Seriously, I don't know how you could have a worse gameplan.


----------



## DetBNyce

A rivalry? I didn't even know we played each other till this morning.

J pretty much summed up Michigan's offense in his paragraph. I thought State's offensive sets were bad, but Michigan's makes our look good. When Shannon Brown plays like this it usually means we are winning.

State should be running at every opportunity, U-M can't keep up with our break.


----------



## DetBNyce

State is clearly the better team and the score is started to indicate it as well.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> State is clearly the better team and the score is started to indicate it as well.


I think the score would have been closer had Abram and Horton been out there, but oh well. Still think State would have won easily. I've never seen such a crappy offense, that Amaker had the Blue running. Terrible, terrible, terrible.


----------



## DetBNyce

I know ESPN had a lovefest with State in the second half. If State was as good as they tried to make them sound, they
d be National Championship contenders.

As for Horton and Abram

- I think the game would've been closer as well. Which is kind of why I don't understand firing Amaker. He got some tough breaks this year with injuries.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I know ESPN had a lovefest with State in the second half. If State was as good as they tried to make them sound, they
> d be National Championship contenders.
> 
> As for Horton and Abram
> 
> - I think the game would've been closer as well. Which is kind of why I don't understand firing Amaker. He got some tough breaks this year with injuries.


Personally, I was frustrated with his gameplan today. It was the worst I've ever seen. That added to the fact that our recruiting wasn't where it needed to be the last two years.


----------



## DetBNyce

Finally!!!


----------



## thrillhouse

no kidding, screw the badgers and screw the losses to ranked team streak


----------

